

Ask HN: Don't you have anything you want to discuss with Mozilla? - sp332
http://jonoscript.wordpress.com/2010/02/17/no-design-lunch-this-week-2/

======
sushi
Yeah I want to know when are they going to make the design a little more
compact sans the unnecessary statusbar in Firefox. Just provide more real
estate and also try to make installing extensions as painless as possible just
like Chrome.

I don't think Mozilla is capable of making Firefox as fast as Chrome (for at
least few years or so) so let's just leave on that.

~~~
sp332
Sorry for the really late reply, but the Mozilla Jetpack project is their
lightweight extension system. It's still in development, but there's enough
going on to be pretty useful already. <https://mozillalabs.com/jetpack/>

Also, from the View menu, you can disable various toolbars and the statusbar.
Right-click a toolbar and click Customize to use smaller icons or even text-
only labels.

